# Bird muck blues !!!!!



## jeff3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello - during the hot weather a few weeks ago, got some bird lime on my black Nissan Navara bonnet. 

Was shocked that it has taken the paint down to the primer in a spot a bit bigger than a 50p piece. 

The car is just over 1 year old, and, of course, Nissan won't cover it. Have been quoted £200+ to put it right - but would like to have a go at it myself. 

There is a roughness to it, ie, it will need flattening. 

Does anyone have any tips - it doesn't have to be perfect.

Thanks


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Got any pics , you sure its down to primer and not just wrecked the lacquer


----------



## jeff3 (Aug 18, 2013)

thanks for reply - will post pic tomorrow


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Bird poo ,shoot them ,theres loads down my way ,i just make sure the car got plently protection on it and ,wipe off once soft with qd and warm wet wipe...


----------



## jeff3 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Pictures here*

The smaller mark (not mentioned in original post) i can live with.

The larger one, showing what i believe to be the primer (grey), is the one referred to in the post. It is slightly larger than a 50p and the surface is rough.

Any help would be appreciated - Jeff


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Ouch! That's had it dude unfortunately, paint is gone, if you flat it all you will do it expose more. Paant on pickups and commercials can be very, very thin so this can happen really fast and easily. As an attempt to save it you could get a paint kit and touch it all in, thin layers giving each a chance to dry before adding more, then clear coat to over fill the gaps and once it is fully dry then flat it back and polish it.

It might not be perfect but will be way less than £200 to do and if it doesn't work out then you have only spent £10-20 and a few hrs so a bit of a loss leader really. The only 100% way though is to paint it.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Maybe worth having a look at this thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Bloodly hell ,thats bad ..


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

christ i wasnt expecting that thats really bad ! i think ig you try to touch it in you could make it look worse . the thread above could be of use i think


----------



## jeff3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies - one more thing -

when i got quotes for putting it right - all said it was water-based paint - if i attempt to do it myself, do i need that type of paint? I think most of my black spray paints are old and oil-type based


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Not sure about the paint type itself but you need one with cellulose in.

This is what I am getting for a car with damage to the rear bumper - 
http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=5020


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

jeff3 said:


> Thank you all for the replies - one more thing -
> 
> when i got quotes for putting it right - all said it was water-based paint - if i attempt to do it myself, do i need that type of paint? I think most of my black spray paints are old and oil-type based


I don't think it's got anything to do with the type of paint - the damage has happened first to the lacquer and then the paint.

Has the bonnet ever been repaired before?
As other people have indicated the damage is shocking - usually original lacquer doesn't damage that badly.


----------

